# Attempting to use Vagrant with VirtualBox backend but seeing errors



## manas (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello,

I'm on FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE. I am trying to start a vagrant box. This is the output from `VAGRANT_LOG=debug vagrant up`: https://friends.manas.ca/.log_files/vagrant_up.log

`vagrant up` produces:

```
Bringing machine 'default' up with 'virtualbox' provider...
==> default: Checking if box 'boxcutter/debian82' is up to date...
==> default: Clearing any previously set forwarded ports...
==> default: Clearing any previously set network interfaces...
==> default: Preparing network interfaces based on configuration...
    default: Adapter 1: nat
==> default: Forwarding ports...
    default: 22 => 2222 (adapter 1)
==> default: Booting VM...
==> default: Waiting for machine to boot. This may take a few minutes...
The guest machine entered an invalid state while waiting for it
to boot. Valid states are 'starting, running'. The machine is in the
'poweroff' state. Please verify everything is configured
properly and try again.

If the provider you're using has a GUI that comes with it,
it is often helpful to open that and watch the machine, since the
GUI often has more helpful error messages than Vagrant can retrieve.
For example, if you're using VirtualBox, run `vagrant up` while the
VirtualBox GUI is open.

The primary issue for this error is that the provider you're using
is not properly configured. This is very rarely a Vagrant issue.
```

I was attempting to use bhyve but I was unable to do so as the CPU on the machine does not have UG. I am now trying to get a vagrant Debian guest running.

What is the issue here? I am running this on a remote server and I am unable to run any GUI on it.

Thanks,
Manas


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 9, 2015)

Did you setup VirtualBox properly? pkg should've printed a message about what you need to do.  Get it back with `pkg info --pkg-message virtualbox-ose`


----------

